# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму

## nemezida

Ошибка при выполнении команды;
Формируется файл выгрузки...
Выгрузка: НДС (версия 3.00006)
Декларация по НДС:
Отсутствуют данные по Разделу 1 за 4 Квартал 2009 г. (вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ)
Форма не выгружена.
Не удалось выгрузить отчет НДС (версия 3.00006)
Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.

установила: modyl, Windows Script 5.6 для Windows 2000 и XP, Microsoft XML 4.0 SP 2, _BarCodeLib, Windows Installer 2.0 

что делатьИИ? помогите пожалуйста!!!!!

Комп: Maicrosoft Windows XP Professional версия 2002 Servis Pack 
1С: УСН релиз 7.70.168

----------


## Разработчик

Вы не сохранили данные первого раздела, поэтому не идет выгрузка.
Откройте первый раздел по НДС, если не запонен - заполните. Кнопка Сохранить.
Если другие разделы не сохраняли - сохраните.
И только потом выгружайте.

----------


## nemezida

> Вы не сохранили данные первого раздела, поэтому не идет выгрузка.
> Откройте первый раздел по НДС, если не запонен - заполните. Кнопка Сохранить.
> Если другие разделы не сохраняли - сохраните.
> И только потом выгружайте.


тупанула так тупанула!!!, огромное спасибо!!!! что носом ткнули :eek: :blush: все получилось :dance:

----------


## alexsmir

> тупанула так тупанула!!!, огромное спасибо!!!!


Проверить, какие листы Вы сохраняли, можно по строчке отчетности за конкретный квартал "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности". Вы можете открыть и посмотреть сохраненные отчеты за период или по конкретному отчету, а так же удалить ту или иную страницу отчета и потом сформировать ее снова.

----------


## ТЮА

Огромное спасибо

----------

